# Live-well Transition to Fish Box/Cooler?



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Just thinking out loud and looking at the SNockers live-well.

I was thinking about lining the live-well w/Styrofoam (pictured below) to make it a fish box/cooler.
Thinking I can kill two birds w/one stone basically by not having to carry a cooler.
The box has an inlet open to the water (can be plugged) and a drain on the aft side of the box.
Any thoughts?
Would I need a different kind of Styrofoam due to the chemical makeup of the one purchased?
If so, ideas on where to buy?
Thanks again,
View attachment 4640
View attachment 4641
View attachment 4644


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm going to return the Styrofoam since it is not closed cell and use this stuff (link below)(FOAMULAR).
From what I'm told it will cut down on mildew and keep ice better along w/other things.

http://www.homedepot.com/s/FOAMULAR?NCNI-5


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Who said it's not closed cell? If it wasn't they wouldn't make surfboards out of it right?

You can line the inside as a temporary solution, but it won't last any longer then a disposable cooler would. You can permanently convert it but that means cutting the top off to foam and glass the inside and under the top (epoxy only!).


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

firecat1981 said:


> Who said it's not closed cell? If it wasn't they wouldn't make surfboards out of it right?


Maybe that particular type of foam. That's what was mentioned to me.



> You can line the inside as a temporary solution, but it won't last any longer then a disposable cooler would. You can permanently convert it but that means cutting the top off to foam and glass the inside and under the top (epoxy only!).


Yes I could do that but not 100% sure I would want it permanent .
Thanks for the tip, but then again, I could convert it and use it both ways etc.
Something to think about for sure.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Styrofoam is closed cell that's why they use it for floats. You can always test a bit. I've used those sheets to make my insulated livewells, best of both worlds.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Ok got the pink stuff-1" thick. and lined the live-well.
Good enough and removable if need be.
I like it better than the styrofoam.
Spot glued the lid insulation and the interior is a very tight fit and not glued.
I tried to make the cuts tight but the uniformity of the live-well was not that square. Also, had to make a cut on each panel since I could not fit a entire length in the hole etc.
Should do what I need it to do.

View attachment 4716
View attachment 4717
View attachment 4718
View attachment 4719
View attachment 4720


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Is there space between the inside of the box and the outside? Meaning are there two walls.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Is there space between the inside of the box and the outside? Meaning are there two walls.


No, all boards are against the fiberglass walls. The side walls are tight and the front/back against the fiberglass existing walls. The bottom I had a little trouble with but I cut them a little long and had to hit them w/my fist to get in place. The bottom is actually tight on the seam just cut a a bevel but the one side is a little shy (the mfg was a little sloppy in getting it square but that's ok. I still have a 1/2 sheet left over (cheaper than buying 2x2 squares) so I might redo the bottom.
The sides were in first and squared off nice, then did the back/front walls so the space you see is board behind that and tight.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok. That shoots my idea to hell.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Ok. That shoots my idea to hell.


What is your idea?
You can put a spacer if needed.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If there was space between two walls of fiberglass you could inject expanding foam in there and use it for either at any time.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Oh I see, that would be nice. This LW is single walled.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why not make a drop in fiberglass box and fill the space with expanding foam? It would be about what you have now but last longer and work better.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why not make a drop in fiberglass box and fill the space with expanding foam? It would be about what you have now but last longer and work better.


Yes agreed. Just testing this out for now to see how it goes, I would like a insulated duel box for ice chest/L-well, best of both worlds.
Any thoughts on the foam?
Thanks,


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

looks like you did a decent job but gaps and those squares without foam will kill the thermal efficiency. Will also be a pain to clean. You could tighten up the gaps and glass over the foam using epoxy resin.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

may need to insulate under that raised lip also.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

devrep said:


> looks like you did a decent job but gaps and those squares without foam will kill the thermal efficiency. Will also be a pain to clean. You could tighten up the gaps and glass over the foam using epoxy resin.


Yes thanks. I told my wife I needed to redo the bottom since it was getting wider as it went aft (I had it tight, but made the wrong angle cut aft and had to trim it and thus it slid back making that gap) and the squares were holding the foam up off the bottom. I was getting a little tired/fingers holding/cutting the foam w/the exacto knife but not sure what I could do w/the squares. Those two portions of the box are 4" and are raised both on the bottom and aft of the compartment. Maybe getting a 1/2" piece or just trimming the 1" down for a gradual rise might work. If glassed in, the water will drain aft. Hum,,,
Thanks,


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rollbar said:


> Yes agreed. Just testing this out for now to see how it goes, I would like a insulated duel box for ice chest/L-well, best of both worlds.
> Any thoughts on the foam?
> Thanks,


Probably the same two part expanding foam used as floatation in boats?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice job. 
I recommend some foam gasket for the lid......loose a lot of cold if it is not sealed. And, for odd shapes get some heavy brown paper to make a template......like the boat cushion folks do.

Also, the foil tape a/c people use may help sealing the seams in the corners?


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> Nice job.
> I recommend some foam gasket for the lid......loose a lot of cold if it is not sealed. And, for odd shapes get some heavy brown paper to make a template......like the boat cushion folks do.
> 
> Also, the foil tape a/c people use may help sealing the seams in the corners?


Great idea on the tape and template. I came home and thought I could just measure w/a tape and did pretty well w/some odd angles etc.
As for the lid, this is good isn't it?
I would have to make some for under the lip/around the edge etc foa total seal or close to it.
I know it isn't perfect but a lot better than before and only 19 bucks for the foam. Beats a $400.00 cooler, for me at least and room saving etc.

Here's the lip around the pink foam that needs to be done.
View attachment 4792


View attachment 4793


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Tight work. HD has some flat rubber door seal in different thicknesses you can use to make it air tight....but your work looks pretty tight rt. now.

Screw the $400 coolers ...... the basic ones do a great job for the everyday trip...2 bags of ice in a 48-54qt lasts all day and then some...room for fish,food and libations. 
I tried what u are doing in my former boat and tore it out soon after and found a cooler to fit in my back box---whole ..ck out coleman/igloo.....just a thought


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> Tight work. HD has some flat rubber door seal in different thicknesses you can use to make it air tight....but your work looks pretty tight rt. now.
> 
> Screw the $400 coolers ...... the basic ones do a great job for the everyday trip...2 bags of ice in a 48-54qt lasts all day and then some...room for fish,food and libations.
> I tried what u are doing in my former boat and tore it out soon after and found a cooler to fit in my back box---whole ..ck out coleman/igloo.....just a thought


Agreed on the 400 dollar cooler. I do need a center seat when my son tags along and thought about putting a cooler or a flat bench between the two boxes when I came up w/lining the live-well.
Still not out of the question and I'll give this a go/live-well cooler mod first.

Here is the space between the two boxes and if I beef up the lids (not sure how) then that can be a secondary deck if needed-maybe, hum.

View attachment 4794


View attachment 4795


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hear ya! It will work out ...trial and error...till u find ur sweet spot...always is..take some measurements of the center spot might find a "perfect" cooler size in ur wanderings.....looks like that new boat will be a lot of fun!!!!!!enjoy!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

topnative2 said:


> Hear ya! It will work out ...trial and error...till u find ur sweet spot...always is..take some measurements of the center spot might find a "perfect" cooler size in ur wanderings.....looks like that new boat will be a lot of fun!!!!!!enjoy!


Yes thanks, 1983 hull (but can't find a HIN, but registered/title etc.) and needs some attention but doable.
I'll keep an eye out and we will see.
Wife said "I thought you were going to buy a bigger boat," I said I can if you want. Put this one up for sale and get a SaltMarsh or ,,,, Crickets, and "lets try this one out first," but Jr really likes this one, "well give it to him but don't sell it to him." 
Oh the dealings w/the wife but supportive. Key words were, "you and Jr are going to have a good time in it." LoL


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh no, please don't let this become another $400 cooler vs $19.99 cooler thread...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm imagining trying to clean it out after it held fish all day 

I'd be really tempted to cut one or both of those boxes out completely depending on how they are built. Just seems like by the time you went through all the trail and error trying to turn a live well into a cooler, you could just cut it out and install a cooler.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Oh no, please don't let this become another $400 cooler vs $19.99 cooler thread...


Agreed 1000%, just talk etc.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> I'm imagining trying to clean it out after it held fish all day
> 
> I'd be really tempted to cut one or both of those boxes out completely depending on how they are built. Just seems like by the time you went through all the trail and error trying to turn a live well into a cooler, you could just cut it out and install a cooler.


I was messing around and though why not try it since I have limited room. If I take out one box and replace it w/a cooler I'm back to square one whereas I may be able to have a duel setup etc.
Also couls put the fish in a bag on the ice=no mess etc.


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 31, 2016)

I was wondering about all the guys who do this - are you putting the fish in bags first? Does seem like it'd get really nasty.

The question about removing one and just using a cooler made sense - if you could find a cooler that fit exactly, even if you had to cut the box down to just "chocks", it might be a better long term solution - you can bleach a cooler; you can't bleach that foam once the funk starts growing in it...


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes, I would have to put the fish in a bag etc of reasons stated.
95% of the time I do not use live bait and if I do, it will be in a shrimp bucket etc.
I did think about cutting out the LWell but it is a support for the gunnel of the boat.
Not sure I would want to cut it out but it would really give me more room.
Better option (if cutting) would be the port side/left side since it doesn't have a sea intake like the LWell. Plus the ballast would be on the left and I sit on the right to help/counter balance.


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 31, 2016)

I don't mean cut the whole thing out (losing the gunwhale support) - just cutting it down so you could slip a cooler into the box. If I was any good at drawing with a mouse, I'd try to describe better.

Sounds like you've got it figured out though - how about a second layer of the foam to get it tighter and even more insulation?


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes I understand/cut the lip and slide the cooler in the box/won't slide around etc, right-Thanks.
I guess I could do a extra layer. Still have a 4x4 sheet left. Someone mentioned glassing it in, not sure this foam will hold up to the heat? Not a glass guy so I wouldn't even know where to begin to look. That is a great option though/glassing it in and making it a cooler/live-well/fish box when needed.


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 31, 2016)

If you were going to glass, you'd want to use a two-part marine quality foam in between the layers to get the best bang for your effort. That would be a good long term project to plan for. I think you've got a good start that gets you going, with or without the extra layer. Maybe try a "how long does the ice stay ice" test and decide - just stick a bag of ice in and time it. If it isn't as long as you're typically out on the water, add the extra layer.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rollbar said:


> Yes, I would have to put the fish in a bag etc of reasons stated.
> 95% of the time I do not use live bait and if I do, it will be in a shrimp bucket etc.
> I did think about cutting out the LWell but it is a support for the gunnel of the boat.
> Not sure I would want to cut it out but it would really give me more room.
> Better option (if cutting) would be the port side/left side since it doesn't have a sea intake like the LWell. Plus the ballast would be on the left and I sit on the right to help/counter balance.


I use the ice bag for a fish bag.....


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Hopefully I'll need two bags.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you like the way this came out and will work for you - then make it permanent.

Glass it in but before you do add one more to the bottom and make a funnel that goes to the drain. You also need to remove the thin plastic film from it. And you can not use any of the ester resins, you have to use epoxy. To fill the cracks but a can of great stuff and fill them and sand down. Once covered with glass and epoxy it will hold up for many years.


----------

